# RIP Fishy



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, today, September 7th at approximately 12:45, my big adopted guy Fishy passed away of dropsy. It hurts pretty bad because I was really attached to him and loved him a lot. I'm not sure what I did wrong, but anyways. I adopted him from another member of this forum, Vikki in February earlier this year. He was at least 2 years old, if not older. Too short a time period for such an awesome fish. Picture spam to show what a beautiful guy he was. sorry there is so many, I just loved him so much and still can't help showing off how gorgeous he was. The last 3 are from when he was with Vikki.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry.  

He had a good life with you, I will miss seeing that big guy around the forums. He has always been one of my favs.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you doggyhog. It just sucks really bad. This is embarrassing, but I've been crying on and off all day because I really loved Fishy. I'm going to miss him so much. This is the only place I can admit that though lol most people would just call me crazy and say "It's just a fish Amanda."


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> This is embarrassing, but I've been crying on and off all day because I really loved Fishy. I'm going to miss him so much. This is the only place I can admit that though lol most people would just call me crazy and say "It's just a fish Amanda."


 i don't think you are crazy for crying, and anybody who tells you "it's just a fish" is mean and insensitive. i had a betta fish named timothy. i loved him sooo much. i had his picture on my wall! (lol! :lol i only had him for about five months, and when he died i was sooo upset. i cried for hours!!! i am so sorry about the loss of your pet. Fishy was very handsome. RIP Fishy and Timothy.  here is a pic of timothy.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's normal to cry over any pet.  We all understand!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry Timothy died, peaches..  He was a handsome fish as well. Thank you both, I'm glad I have animal lovers to talk to. It makes me feel a bit better.
RIP Fishy and Timothy


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

*R.I.P sparky*

thats sad, i had a girl betta fishy that a 2 weeks after i got her she died, she was a cutie too.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i miss my hermit crab, I LOVED YOU HERMEY!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

and i speak for betta lovers everywhere, ANYONE WHO SAYS ITS JUST A FISH IS A BETTA BULLY AND A FISHY BULLY!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> I'm sorry Timothy died, peaches..  He was a handsome fish as well. Thank you both, I'm glad I have animal lovers to talk to. It makes me feel a bit better.
> RIP Fishy and Timothy


thanks. i still miss him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Fishy! You gave him a good home with lots of love. Also, RIP Timothy.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well Chance pulled a good one on me today. I woke up, turned my aquarium light on, and there was a fish in Fishy's section! My heart stopped! Chance and fishy looked a lot alike, Chance is just smaller. So for a brief second, I thought the whole thing was a nightmare and Fishy really didn't die! Then I looked closer...and it was Chance. The resultant crash hurt. Thought I had NO clue how he got over there. I guess it's lucky that it happened after Fishy passed, not before.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry *Hugs* It's ok to be sad. You loved your fishie!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*hugs* I'm so sorry for your loss hun. Don't feel embarrassed to be sad over a loss in the family however I'm sure he wouldn't want to see you cry <3


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks both of you  I miss the big guy.


----------

